# Identification requested



## V_I_K (Feb 18, 2008)

Saw this python on the web a few weeks ago - would like to know if anyone can possibly identify it.

Thanks in advance
Vik
--------------------------------------------
Have not got any pythons at present - am interested in any special needs this cute guy requires as well as licensing requirements.


----------



## diamonddan (Feb 18, 2008)

green tree python( juvi)


----------



## Magpie (Feb 18, 2008)

It's a coastal carpet, no special licence required


----------



## Jozz (Feb 18, 2008)

They're bout $5k cheapest to purchase a hatchie


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 18, 2008)

$5k is a very cheap GTP hatchy. Nice looking snake hey Vik?


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Feb 18, 2008)

Magpie said:


> It's a coastal carpet, no special licence required


 
Lol, cheeky bugger!


----------



## nuthn2do (Feb 18, 2008)

Don't buy one V_I_K, after a while they just turn a boring "sick frog" green


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 18, 2008)

I did the same a week ago!...same area are under " Please help me"
the very beautiful..GTP have also got me under their spell!


----------



## V_I_K (Feb 18, 2008)

*thanks*

First time on this forum - am impressed with the number of quick replies....

*Thank you all .*

Regards


----------



## Bugsy (Feb 18, 2008)

albino mac....


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 18, 2008)

*green tree python*

l reckon 6k would be closer to the mark and with all due respect young [juvi] chondros have been known to have problems early in life prolapsing being one and not being able to be sexed until 12 months is another due to their fragility is another....get around these problems and buy a sub adult and add another 4-8 k depending on sex...cheers solar 17


----------



## Jozz (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes. $5k is the cheapest I have seen them advertised. That was for non feeding hatchies - big risk


----------

